# Pull plow and ability to lower tailgate?



## srpat (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a few rental properties and am getting sick of doing the longer driveways with a snow blower. I have a 07 Tacoma, 4x4 and have been looking for a while at a plow set up that would work well. Also looking to find 10-20 driveways for extra money.

The snow-way 22 series seems like the nicest plow, but I would prefer to not spend $4,000 to get it. What I really want, since I have a weaker front end, is a nice pull plow. But, I can't find any that would let me lower the tailgate, example Daniels plow has their control box in the way. I will still need to use the snow blower and it is way to heavy to lift, so I have ramps to drive it up into the bed.

Any thoughts? Or alternatives to the snow-way for a front mounted plow? I also liked the Meyers Drive Pro, but the weight has me a little nervous.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I can still use my tailgate with my Snowman rear blade.


----------



## srpat (Jun 7, 2011)

How would I use the snowman as my only plow? Where does the snow end up once you pull it out of the driveway? I've read that you pull it out and then push it back in reverse? Know of any videos of anybody using just that plow in a driveway?

And is it an option of just having the snowman up or down? Or can you have it in between? One of my lots is a gravel driveway and I don't think I want the plow all the way down on the ground.

Central Parts Warehouse has them for sale for 3,300-3,500 bucks. Are they really that much money?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I use my rear plow in tandem with my front blade so I have no experience using the rear blade only. 

As for your other questions, my Snowman can be put all the way down or raised up an inch...or a foot...or 3 feet. 

And I didn't pay $3k for mine but I've had it a couple years now so that might be the new price of them.

Good luck.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We have an 8ft daniels pull plow...great plow, but you would still need a front plow. If your budget is tight, and you can only do a front or back plow...Definitely go with the snoway!


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Look at the Buyers or finding a Fisher/Western 6'9" and fabbing mounts. Front ends are easily fixed with much stronger front springs thru aftermarket products.


----------

